# Proper YouTube BBCode Tag now available



## Costello (Feb 8, 2011)

I've added a better YOUTUBE BBcode tag to replace the annoying old one

The OLD one worked this way:

```
[youtube]VRnQxCF-UcQ[/youtube]
```
I haven't removed it completely, it is still available as 

```
[yt]VRnQxCF-UcQ[/yt]
```

The *NEW* one works more intuitively (choose the way you prefer):

```
1. [youtube]VRnQxCF-UcQ[/youtube] similar to old one
2. [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRnQxCF-UcQ[/youtube] ---> regular link
3. [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRnQxCF-UcQ&hd=1[/youtube]ÂÂ---> HD
4. [youtube]http://youtu.be/VRnQxCF-UcQ[/youtube]ÂÂ---> short link
5. [youtube]http://youtu.be/VRnQxCF-UcQ?hd=1[/youtube] --->ÂÂshort link, HD
```

this covers pretty much all possibilities.
you no longer have to worry about how to post a youtube video properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





test:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRnQxCF-UcQ[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm guessing others still work too, like &autoplay, #t=XmXXs, etc?

Edit: also awesome. I remember requesting this ages ago. Thanks


----------



## Goli (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally!
I hated having to single out that unique video code when posting YT videos.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 8, 2011)

Random test:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y[/youtube]


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> I'm guessing others still work too, like &autoplay, #t=XmXXs, etc?
> 
> Edit: also awesome. I remember requesting this ages ago. Thanks



no, additional options have been disabled, purposedly.
you don't want to allow people to autoplay videos on a forum like this.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 8, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the time option (#t=XmXXs) wouldn't be that bad to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty useful sometimes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you! This is very useful


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't have trouble with the old tag, but at least it's even less of a problem now, I guess. I'm glad the old tag was kept though; better to have the choice.

I'd prefer keeping time-specific tags with the new tag though, if possible.


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2011)

Yay, this is kinda awesome ^~^
Thanks, Costy


----------



## chyyran (Feb 12, 2011)

Same opinion as ProtoKun, there was nothing wrong with the old tag but now we have this tag, so it's great I guess..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, maybe nothing wrong for those of us who knew how to use it, but in any case, it's good that both are still available (especially as if for any reason I want to use the older control style I can just use the old tag). I've found myself using this new one a couple of times already, so it's choice rather than preference, I think.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2011)

I discovered a bug. When multiple different Youtube videos are grouped together, they all turn into the first video. I'm not sure I worded that properly so look at the example, below.
---
*Videos*


Spoiler: Gaming



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQqyUlQRB5g[/youtube] [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeLKznOP4uM[/youtube]





Spoiler: Interviews and Stuff



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VDzoMK0SI0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW2EzdOyFMg[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na8MZXA2iQA[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhho-1UC1fM[/youtube]


---
I also tried it with the yt tag and it still doesn't work.
*Videos*


Spoiler: Gaming









Spoiler: Interviews and Stuff






---


----------



## Costello (Feb 14, 2011)

what do you mean by "grouped together"?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 14, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> what do you mean by "grouped together"?
> See my post in your test topic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2011)

It seems to work with the original Youtube tag (yt), though.
*Videos*


Spoiler: Gaming









Spoiler: Interviews and Stuff


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Feb 27, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I discovered a bug. When multiple different Youtube videos are grouped together, they all turn into the first video.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I got a while ago. When putting a couple YouTube links in one post using the new BB code, the videos duplicate (when trying to view them, the second, third, fourth and so on changes into the first clip) or the place where they should be in the post turns blank. This does not occur when using the older BB code.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay! This is going to be very useful.


----------

